
Show HN: Practical Modern JavaScript - bevacqua
https://ponyfoo.com/books/practical-modern-javascript
======
bevacqua
OP here:

Just published this book on Amazon, and it's also free to read online[1][2].

It covers ES6 in a comprehensive and practical manner, focusing on how
features can be used to write better code. The book also goes beyond ES6 to
explain things like async/await, async iterators and generators,
Intl.Segmenter, proposals to improve regexp's unicode support, and so on.

[1]: [https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-modern-
javascript](https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-modern-javascript)

[2]: [https://ponyfoo.com/books/practical-modern-
javascript/chapte...](https://ponyfoo.com/books/practical-modern-
javascript/chapters/1#read)

